# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Selling full loot runs (eden). Primals - mounts/weapons. {primal dataserver}

## UncommonName

*Currently selling:*
Eden Savage 1-4
This is the most popular item we sell, and book every week. As we are limited to how many clears we can currently do per week spaces fill up quickly!
We offer full loot runs or partial loot runs if you're looking for specific items. Prices vary by situation. We do prioritize full loot clears.

Dancing Plague & Crown of the Immaculate
We charge per run, full loot is yours. Even if it is the mount  :Smile: 

*Prior Shadowbringers*
We clear things prior to Shadow bringers and discuss price will vary by content.
Omegascape...older trials for weapons or a mount.

*How does it work?*
Some things can be cleared with 7 people. On those kills we ask that the player be present, and try to just
let us handle it and enjoy the show  :Smile: 

Some things depending on difficulty will require a pilot. We will ask if one of our raid members can play as
your character. We value and care about the privacy of your account, if for any reason you wish us to end
the sale we will stop immediately and log off of your character. A private stream can be provided.
If we start the sale, we ask that you allow us to finish.

*You must be on Primal:* Behemoth, Excalibur, Exodus, Famfrit, Hyperion, Lamia, Leviathan, and Ultros
Prices
Our prices are competitive we try to update our prices on a daily basis to stay competitive.
You can purchase E1-4S with complete loot or just a single turn. You are also able to order just
simple page runs.

_Trades/Payment is due in full before we enter or no sale will occur._
If for any reason we are unable to clear the content you will be refunded in full

*How to contact us:*
You can add and message us on discord at uncommonname#9963
You can also message us here and leave your discord information

----------

